# "Two and A Half Men": Hugh Grant ersetzt Charlie Sheen



## AMUN (12 Mai 2011)

*Two and A Half Grant
Hugh Grant soll die Rolle von Charlie Sheen in "Two and A Half Man" übernehmen*

Knapp drei Monate ist es her, dass Charlie Sheen seine Hauptrolle in "Two and A Half Man" verlor. Jetzt soll Ersatz bereit stehen: Wie der Onlinedienst "deadline.com" berichtet, steht Schauspieler Hugh Grant bereits in Verhandlungen mit dem Sender Warner Bros. Television, der die Erfolgsserie produziert. Der Star aus "About a Boy" soll Gerüchten zufolge noch in diesem Jahr in die Rolle des Charlie Harper schlüpfen, nachdem Schauspieler Charlie Sheen wegen seiner Drogen- und Frauenexzesse gefeuert worden war. Mehr als eine Millionen Dollar seien ihm pro "Two and A Half Man"-Episode geboten worden, immerhin ein sicherer Jahresverdienst von 25 Millionen Dollar.

*****
Wenn das man keine Fehlbesetzung ist


----------



## Ice-Prince (12 Mai 2011)

das kann ja nich gut gehen....


----------



## spunk88888 (12 Mai 2011)

Also als neuer Charakter vielleicht, aber als Charlie? Das wird nix...


----------



## Marcel34 (12 Mai 2011)

Hugh Grant ("Vier Hochzeiten und ein Todesfall", "Notting Hill") soll das Angebot ausgeschlagen haben, Charlie Sheens Nachfolger in der TV-Serie "Two and a Half Men" zu werden. Laut der Webseite "deadline.com" verzichtet der 50-Jährige Brite damit auf eine Million Dollar Gage pro Folge. So viel soll Produzent Chuck Lorre dem Schauspieler angeboten haben. Hugh Grant gab "kreative Differenzen" als Grund für die Absage an. Nun geht die Suche nach einem adäquaten Sheen-Nachfolger also weiter.


----------



## Freez (12 Mai 2011)

Die Serie ohne Charlie Sheen wird nicht klappen. Schon garnicht wenn ein anderer Schauspieler, Charlie Harper spielen soll.


----------



## Punisher (12 Mai 2011)

Logisch, das Hugh Grant die Rolle ausgeschlagen hat. Wie will ein Lutscher wie dieser englische Schönling die Lücke füllen, die die Entlassung von Sheen verursacht hat?


----------



## eibersberger (12 Mai 2011)

also ich könnte mir Hugh Grant sehr gut vorstellen in der Serie!!


----------



## eibersberger (12 Mai 2011)

Ein Frauentyp ist er und einen schelmischen Grinser hat er auch drauf.
Wie Charlie Sheen hatte er ja auch bereits reichlich Berührung mit dem horizontalen Gewerbe... ;-))


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (12 Mai 2011)

Die Serie wird so oder so aus zwei Gründen nicht mehr lange überleben: 

Die Idee und die Storys sind ausgelutscht. Ist bei jeder Sitcom so und seit drei Staffeln geht es auch bei TAAHM bergab. 

Die Fans werden Grant nicht akzeptieren. Für die sie wird immer Sheen Charlie bleiben.


----------



## Franky70 (12 Mai 2011)

Man hätte auch Al Bundy nicht neu besetzen können.
Unsinnig so eine Serie auf Teufel komm raus fortzusetzen.
Aber solange ein Konzept Quote bringt, wird es endlos ausgequetscht.

Nun gibts "Scream 4", den Amis fällt einfach nix mehr ein.


----------



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

Heute war die Nachricht zu lesen,das Ashton Kutcher die Nachfolge antreten soll...Kutcher oder Grant,das ist wie Pest oder Cholera!
Charlie Sheen hat in einem Interview verlauten lassen,er wünsche sich einen
Suizid für Charlie-Alan könnte ihn ja dann im Schlafzimmer finden!
Nur Sheen kann Harper verkörpern;meine Bitte:lasst Charlie in Würde,stark
alkoholisiert und mit einer Nutte im Arm sterben...


----------



## Hotcharlie (14 Mai 2011)

spunk88888 schrieb:


> Also als neuer Charakter vielleicht, aber als Charlie? Das wird nix...



So isses. Gibt immer nur einen Charlie...seis im Web oder inner Soap !

Hoffen wir einfach, dass Sheen sich wieder fängt und in die "Serien-" Realität zurückkehrt ohne Drogen und Alk. Wäre für uns alle das beste !

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Marcel34 (14 Mai 2011)

*Der neue coole Onkel bei der US-Sitcom "Two and a half Men" wird Ashton Kutcher*

Schauspieler Ashton Kutcher wird Charlie Sheen als coolen Onkel in der US-Serie "Two and a half Men" ersetzen. Das bestätigten der Sender CBS und die Produktionsfirma Warner Brothers Television laut US-Medien. "Wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir einen so talentierten, fröhlichen und ganz einfach außergewöhnlichen Menschen wie Ashton in unsere Familie aufnehmen dürfen" sagte der Produzent der Serie, Chuck Lorre. Er sei froh, dass das Team der Serie zusammengehalten hätte und nicht auseinandergefallen sei.

Kutcher, der mit seiner Twitter-Meldung "Was ist die Quadratwurzel von 6,25?" bereits am Donnerstagabend auf den Entschluss vage hingewiesen hatte (die Antwort 2,5 ist eine Anspielung auf den Namen der Serie), freute sich über die bevorstehende Zusammenarbeit. "Ich kann Charlie Sheen nicht ersetzen, aber ich werde mir den Arsch abarbeiten, um die Zuschauer höllisch gut zu unterhalten" sagte der Schauspieler und Mann von Demi Moore. Die Produktion der neunten Staffel soll diesen Sommer beginnen und ab Herbst ausgestrahlt werden.

Vor einigen Tagen noch war Hugh Grant als Charlie-Sheen-Ersatz gehandelt worden. Dem Briten soll angeblich eine Gage von mehr als einer Million Dollar pro Folge geboten worden sein. Er habe sich allerdings aufgrund von kreativen Differenzen gegen das Angebot entschieden, hieß es.

Charlie Sheen reagierte mit bittersüßem Unterton auf die Nachricht. "Kutcher ist ein Sweetheart und ein brillanter komischer Schauspieler - Oh warte, das bin ich auch!" sagte er gegenüber dem Promi-Portal "TMZ.com". "Viel Spaß auf dem Planeten Chuck, Ashton. Dort gibt es keine Luft, kein Lachen, keine Loyalität und keine Liebe." Er prophezeite, Kutcher würde mit diesem Schiff untergehen.

Kutcher gilt als Glücksfall für die erfolgreichste Sitcom im US-Fernsehen, die nach dem Ausscheiden von Sheen einen neuen Hauptdarsteller benötigt hatte. Der Hollywood-Star hat nicht nur eine große Fangemeinde, sondern ist mit knapp 6,7 Millionen Fans auch bei Twitter sehr populär - ein wichtiger Pluspunkt für die Vermarktung der Show. Zudem bewährte sich Kutcher bereits im Sitcom-Geschäft: Mit "That 70s Show" feierte er bis zur Einstellung der Sendung 2006 seinen ersten großen Fernseherfolg.

Charlie Sheen war vor seinem Rauswurf wegen anhaltender Drogen-, Alkohol- und Gewaltexzesse und häufiger Treffen mit Prostituierten in die Schlagzeilen gekommen. Nach einer öffentlichen Verbalattacke gegen den Produzenten der Serie, Chuck Lorre, wurde er im März gefeuert. Seitdem wurde händeringend nach einem Ersatz gesucht.

Anstatt die Rolle von Sheen weiterzuführen, soll eine völlig neue Figur in die Sendung eingeführt werden, hieß es. Lorre habe eine lustige Wendung erfunden, um Kutcher in die Handlung einzuführen, schrieb der "Hollywood Reporter". Noch Anfang der Woche war der Brite Hugh Grant als möglicher Nachfolger und Lorres Wunschkandidat gehandelt worden. Medienberichten zufolge waren die Verhandlungen aber schon nach kurzer Zeit gescheitert.


----------



## Franky70 (15 Mai 2011)

Hmmm...wenigstens ersetzt Kutcher nicht Charlie als Charlie. Geben wir dem Ganzen doch mal eine Chance, abschalten kann man ja immer noch.


----------



## AMUN (16 Mai 2011)

Sheens Rolle des Charlie Harper wird Kutcher aber nicht übernehmen. 
*Es wird einen neuen Charakter geben, der in die Junggesellenbude in Malibu einziehen wird*.
"Ich kann es gar nicht erwarten, mit dem unglaublich talentierten "Two And A Half"-Team zusammen zu arbeiten und ich glaube daran, dass wir die Bühne mit Gelächter füllen können, das sich bei den Zuschauern zuhause wiederholen wird", verkündete er bei "E! News". "Ich kann Charlie Sheen nicht ersetzen, aber ich werde mir den Hintern abarbeiten, um die Leute höllisch zu unterhalten."

*****
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## itsjustme (16 Mai 2011)

Ja das ist eigentlich die Frage, ob man die Serie so weiterführen sollte, oder nicht gleich was anderes aber möglicherweise ähnliches.


----------



## Franky70 (16 Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sie Charlie rausschreiben und welche Rolle Kutcher dann übernimmt, warum und ob er in die Villa einzieht usw.


----------

